# Grass Slipper, Pellicer



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Brett, I'm down here in PC today doing the babysitting gig with my granddaughter. The fog here inland stayed pretty thick until 9 or so. I'll sure be glad when she's old enough to handle a "Snoopy" or "Barbie" fishing rod. Should be soon since Mom bought her a car and let's her drive already.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful day to be on the water, too bad this job thing is here everyday...

Darn that rig floats shallow!  I'm going straight home to work on mine!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I was in a parking lot on I-4 while you were out slippering around. Just ain't fair I tell ya.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Woody, she's a doll, she'll be fishing with ya real soon.

While you were on I-4, Jason, I was paddling the backwaters of Pellicer. Not going much faster than you were.   

Brian, as shallow as the Slipper gets, I still managed to scrape some oysters getting around in here.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone gets in and out of Pellicer without scraping, then they have a levitating hull.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Been thinking about taking the Gheenoe up there for awhile now. We should team up some time. (in case I get stuck) 

Tom told me he was trying to fish "incognito", so now I know where he's been hiding out. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Be glad to have company during my explorations HaMm3r.
Until the Slipper, I've been canoeing the creeks closest to Bings.
My last skiff needed too much water to float to be able to get
past all the oyster shoals. I've started my explorations in the basins
closest to Bings. Worked my way through the first 3 basins so far.
Interesting correlation, the harder the basin is to get into, the more
big fish I see working the oyster shoals and grass edges. I figure
it'll take a year to explore my way up to Matanzas, 1 creek at a time.
Sounds like a good way to spend a year.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad to see that our new president is here watching over us again.
Don't you agree it is great to see someone that is articulate and intelligent now in the White House?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Enough with the hijacking JGS, if you want to discuss something, PM me. :


----------

